# Greetings from Southern NH



## probwhite (Nov 15, 2012)

Newbie sailor here hailing from Southern, NH. For those of you outside of New England that think NH is somewhere near the Artic Circle, I'm actually located about 45 minutes from Boston. 

Anyway, looking forward to learning from y'all!


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome! If they want cold I've got hard water here! Great for fishing, no anchor
needed! So what you sailing? ....Dale


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to SailNet Probwhite 
I was born and raised on Lake Winnipesaukee (Laconia) I am a DM yankee I came to Florida on vacation and never left to go back home. lol


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Wecome Live Free or Die guy..! Grew up in NH (Bedford & Rye) know the place well... Where do you sail salt or fresh?


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Greetings...the wife is from Nashua. All her yankee family still up there. We're in the Great State of Texas...the land of year round sailing. We did however wake up to three inches of snow yesterday. Like they say...if you don't like the weather in Texas, wait a minute.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome

62 days till' spring


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

******,

Where you sailing? Out of Great Bay? Lake Winni? What's your boat? We've sailed to Isle of Shoals once (so far) and have had a few nice nights at York beach (Short Sands) but most of our sailing is out of Portland and northeast. If you're a trailer sailor, there's a great launch by SMCC that puts you a couple of hours from Harpswell, Freeport, Bailey's Island and hundreds of other locations. If you haven't got training yet, the USCGA power squadrons are starting up a barrage of classes. I highly recommend at least the one on . . . oh wait! NH! You'll need training anyway just to get your required permit! Good! Pay attention because not everybody in Maine has a clue on the water. 

Fair winds my Southern friend!

Don

Biddeford, ME


----------



## probwhite (Nov 15, 2012)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Welcome! If they want cold I've got hard water here! Great for fishing, no anchor
> needed! So what you sailing? ....Dale


Not sailing anything just yet. I'm quite actively on the trail for a good Pearson 28 or 30. I'm open to other makes a well but really like the build quality and wallet friendly price point.


----------



## probwhite (Nov 15, 2012)

DonScribner said:


> ******,
> 
> Where you sailing? Out of Great Bay? Lake Winni? What's your boat? We've sailed to Isle of Shoals once (so far) and have had a few nice nights at York beach (Short Sands) but most of our sailing is out of Portland and northeast. If you're a trailer sailor, there's a great launch by SMCC that puts you a couple of hours from Harpswell, Freeport, Bailey's Island and hundreds of other locations. If you haven't got training yet, the USCGA power squadrons are starting up a barrage of classes. I highly recommend at least the one on . . . oh wait! NH! You'll need training anyway just to get your required permit! Good! Pay attention because not everybody in Maine has a clue on the water.
> 
> ...


I'm a newbie sailor so not quite sailing anything my own just yet. I'm planning a Pearson 30 (or possibly one or two other makes) in the next few weeks.

I live just outside of Hampton Beach so I'll likely moor in that area. Having said that, I like the option of mooring in the Salem, MA area for the much shorter hop to Boston and the Harbor Islands. Of course if I do that, I've got to contend with traffic just getting to my boat. So many decisions.. All good problems to have, I guess!

I've always loved ME so I'm sure I'll be seeing you on the water!


----------



## probwhite (Nov 15, 2012)

rhr1956 said:


> Greetings...the wife is from Nashua. All her yankee family still up there. We're in the Great State of Texas...the land of year round sailing. We did however wake up to three inches of snow yesterday. Like they say...if you don't like the weather in Texas, wait a minute.


Hey! That's what they say about New England! 57 degrees two days ago. 4 inches of snow this morning. So, get this - I lived in Nashua for the last 5 years and I'm flying to Houston tomorrow morning to move a family member back home.

Very jealous of the year round sailing but the truth is that I really do have ex's in Texas. :laugher


----------



## probwhite (Nov 15, 2012)

PorFin said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thanks! Hope to see you around, if not on the water!


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

I know of a 1964 pearson coaster, atomic4 ? for 10.000.00 on Lake Superior. nice shape if your interested , Being sold do to death in family, could be sailed to your location.....Dale


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome, its great learning geography here on sailnet, I thought
for sure NH was north of the Artic Circle.
Made it up to Portsmouth/Kittery 2 years ago from Long Island Sound. Was pretty coool in early May up your way.
When you get your new boat, why don't you take a shakedown cruise to down here in the tropics, that is Long Island Sound to
you Granite State folks.
Good luck with search for your boat!
Best,
Hugo


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I'm in Durham . . . boats in R.I. . . . .


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Pauly. I sail Zen Again out of Portsmouth Harbor. It's a short season, but a fun one.

See you on the water,

Ken


----------



## mmmsted (Oct 9, 2012)

Here in Cambridge Ma. Freezing my tooshie (sp) off. Like many others here, I am in the middle of intensive studies so I can challenge the exams necessary to become a sailor. I plan to join the Community Boating here in the spring.

I have never had the patience to take lessons, so I'm doing all I can now to make things smoother this spring.

Having been a mass yankee my whole life, I have decided I am better designed to be in the carrib next winter, on a sailboat.

I like what I've learned about the pearson and it's history. I also appreciate the Hunters.

So when you get a boat come paak it here. It will be pissa.

We have a guy living in a canoe here in Boston Haba.... Nuts...


----------

